# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Krijime në gjuhë të huaja >  I have to be honest I have to be true!

## wittstar

I have to be honest I have to be true
I guess you know I am much like you
If need be for Kosovo,Cameria and Albania
I would evacuate both Greece and Serbia
And if the Russians and others would give them support
I would wish them all a bitter torte

I have to be honest I have to be true
I guess you know I am much like you
For Marseille,Paris and the people of France
I would bring the whole of Europe into a trance
I would stop any fire I would spare every branch
I would teach all Europe to speak French

I have to be honest I have to be true
I guess you know I am much like you
For the American Brothers and for USA
I would turn this planet into a ball of clay
I would change and mold it exactly that way
That every heart sings: God bless USA!

-Author Wittstar,Hadleyburg.2.Dec.2007

PS:.Think of me as of an orator who sometimes likes to express his thoughts in rhymes,and perhaps you will come to bear my verses.

----------


## OBX

This was very good. I enjoyed reading it. 

You only need to put comas between, I have to be honest, I have to be true. 

This is my favorite part:

I would evacuate both Greece and Serbia
And if the Russians and others would give them support
I would wish them all a bitter torte

All the best,
Teuta

----------


## wittstar

I have read somewhere that people who are kidnapped by some criminals in the jungle at times come to feel great sympathy for their persecutors.If they are of different sexes the victim could even fall in love with one of the criminals.And honestly speaking till some days ago when I had a kind of intuition which opened my eyes I still felt about America like I have expressed myself on these and other verses.
This is how I think now about these lines above and about "Amerike Yll i Lirise" which verses when they were written were no hypocrisy but were sincerily felt.
But reflecting on my terrible 18 years in Heidelberg,germany,and the role of Americans in this dirty story,I started thinking about WWII.Stalin,how he was left alone all the time by the West.
Then I had a kind of intuition that the history of  WWII has not been like I have been taught in the history books of e.hoxha.
Now I have this intuitive conviction that it is true that it was the will of the german horde and of the nazis to attack Russia but behind them,as to say behind the curtain all the time were the hypocrites of the American,British,and French establishments of the time.That the speeches of Churrchill,of Truman and of Eisenhower were sheer hypocrisy,and that the nazi adventurer a.hitler might all the time have had the support and even communication till the last minute with Churrchill and Eisenhower.It is true I have no facts to prove this intuition but I personally think strongly so now.
I have to avow I have been all the time very naiv in this chapter of Human History.
Since I came to these thoughts I am greatly concerned about what is going on now here in Europe.Now I think that not only the german establishments have inheritted revanchist drives but that since WWI the West seems to be captivated by a blind revanchism against the people of Russia,and that silent preparations might be under way to incite the germans and other Europeans again to commit the same crimes against the Russian people that they committed in WWII.
As far as my experiences are concerned I strongly think now that my terrible sufferings in germany would have not been possible without the official approval of the Fascist American establishment.
As R.W.Emerson says:don't hesitate,write today what you feel today and if tomorrow you feel differently write even the contrary of what you have written.Trust yourself.
So if what you write now contradicts all you have said or written before so what!!!!!!!!-(Emerson)
This is how I feel today:

I have to be honest I have to be true
I guess you know I am much like you
If need be for Kosovo,Cameria and Albania
I would evacuate both Greece and Serbia
And if the Russians and others would give them support
I would wish them all a bitter torte

I have to be honest I have to be true
I guess you know I am much like you
For Marseille,Paris and the people of France
I would bring the whole of Europe into a trance
I would stop any fire I would spare every branch
I would teach all Europe to speak French

I have to be honest I have to be true
I guess you know I am much like you
For  the Peace of the planet without delay
I would turn this planet into a ball of clay
I would change and mold it exactly that way
That every heart sings  what a beautiful day!

----------


## wittstar

And if the Russians and others would give them support
I would wish them all a bitter torte
...
For Marseille,Paris and the people of France
I would bring the whole of Europe into a trance
I would stop any fire I would spare every branch
I would teach all Europe to speak French


1.Bitter in Russian means:Gorki
Very often when I write I think in different languages.
A bitter torte could also mean:A Gorki torte:which could be associated with Gorki-the town where Sakharov experienced the hypocrisy of the West.In this case it would mean simply a torte from the town of Gorki.
A Gorki torte could also be associated with the great Russian writer:Maksim Gorki.
In other words when you read the lines of such an amateur writer like Me,you are good advised to think multi-dimensionally.
2.When I write:I would teach all Europe to speak French-I mean all the states of Europe on the westeren side of the Oder-Neisse line.

----------

